# Eli Wallach, The Good, the Bad and the Ugly Star, Dies at 98



## Daf57 (Jun 25, 2014)

RIP Tuco! GB&U is one of my all time favorite movies!! IMDB show he worked right up to the end - the guy was 98!!


----------



## asher (Jun 25, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm surprised there aren't more Good, the Bad and the Ugly fans out there - come on guys! It's Tuco - he passed away!


----------



## Jlang (Jun 26, 2014)

R.I.P. One of the greats for sure.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 27, 2014)

One of my favorite films in which Eli Wallach appeared, along with Christopher Lee, David Carradine, Ursula Andress and Roddy McDowall, is "Circle of Iron," written by Bruce Lee.

I do recommend it.


----------



## downburst82 (Jun 27, 2014)

The good, the bad and the ugly has been my favorite movie since I was 8

He was also in The Magnificent Seven which is another one of my favorites 

RIP


----------



## flexkill (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow! I thought he died a LOOOOONG time a go. RIP


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 30, 2014)

wow...made it to 98. rip "tuco"

ive watched the trilogy many times...at least once or twice a year. classic stuff...

also, i didnt know "snake eyes" died years ago...back in 89.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 30, 2014)

Rip.


----------



## stuglue (Jul 6, 2014)

You know what you are? You're just a..........
Awesome film, up there with The Blues Brothers


----------



## nickswhlos (Jul 7, 2014)

yes,He was also in The Magnificent Seven which is another one of my favorites ,thanks


----------

